# Sophies samples came in today



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I emailed ZiwiPeak awhile back, asking for samples of their food. They never emailed me back, so I assumed they weren't going to send anything. But they did!! Of course, Sophies already on the food. But they sent some treats and chews as well, so I'll let you know how those are recieved


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

did you get some in a regular ziplock bag and was your box broken?


----------

